# Jupiter 2 year one ...Video



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Basically the construction of my Year one Moebius Jupiter 2.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Cooooooooool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Outstanding Mark. Never get tired of seeing your Jupiter 2, thanks!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Nice job on the build!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice video. It almost tells a story especially those frames with the Robinsons in their stasis tubes with Doctor Smith lurking menacingly nearby with a laser pistol in his hand.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

One thing that casual, non-modelling observers wouldn't understand seeing these pictures is just how darn small this model is inside. There are a couple photos (especially the ones taken at near the same angles as the Fox publicity photos) where you really get the feeling that you could be on the set. Which was 32 times bigger. I think my favourite images of the Jupiter 2 ever, miniature or model, are your shots looking up at it sitting in its launch cradle. To see these properly, you should click on the title and go to UTube and go to full screen. Amazing. Great to see these again! Thanks!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!! Outstanding!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Where in blue blazes did you get those figures,and machines at the 3:00 mark. Wow. Amazing bit of model prowess there,always wanted a John Robinson figure w/jetpack.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moonman27 said:


> Where in blue blazes did you get those figures,and machines at the 3:00 mark. Wow. Amazing bit of model prowess there,always wanted a John Robinson figure w/jetpack.:thumbsup:


 
The Figures I custom Made(Dr.Smith and John Robinson in his season one uniform). The smaller John Robinson is from an Old Lunar Models kit as well as the Diorama parts.

Many thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many Humble thanks guys!
I am glad you enjoyed the video...Going to do some f/x Stuff soon..should be fun.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Mark, 
Love it especially the Black and white still of the interior of your J2. No doubt it has first season written all over it! --Ben


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

WEAPON X said:


> Hi Mark,
> Love it especially the Black and white still of the interior of your J2. No doubt it has first season written all over it! --Ben


 
Thanks Ben!

I am glad you enjoyed the videos...Looking to do some fun F/X with this stuff.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I enjoyed watching this Mark. And, I DID notice all of those tiny little year one details you scratch-built in there. The "eye-scope" at the science station is really well done, all of those "behind the walls" details are really nicely done as well, and your the ONLY person I have seen do the hidden couch seat in the main console, and done so well at that. Spot-on dude, and just a nice all-around build. Those launch cradle shots are just so damned cool too. I'm going to have to get one for myself when I build my own Jupiter in the future, it really does the model justice. This model has a well deserved "well-traveled" history, congratulations on such a fine model. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

*Great WORK!*

Let us know again where you got the jet pack and the force field generator!

I have been looking for those accessories for years!

Let us know - maybe Drew from Crows Nest is reading this....

Thanks

LIS FAN


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark,
I haven't been on in a while, so I'm just now seeing this thread. But I wanted to let you know that your J2 Year One video is nothing less than spectacular. In fact, I just captured it for my permanent collection.
Ron G.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven't been able to view this video until just this morning, and am very much impressed with not only your build and the little touches that make it accurate for season one. The conversion of the Space pod door wall into a "closet wall", the lone pilot seat folded and stored into the main control panel, use of shades of grey for the walls, etc. I particularly like the use of the background music from The Reluctant Stowaway and your pics of the Jupiter 2 up on the launch tower makes this one of the very best model-related videos on YouTube! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you, Thank you very much indeed gentlemen..Again you fellas humble me with your sincere comments.

I very much appreciate it.

I am glad everyone can enjoy these Buildups and perhaps, perhaps take on the same challenges.


High Regards.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

*Phenomenal!*

Hi guys! Been a while!

Capt Solo...I am blown away! I put my Jupiter 2 on hold for a while, so other things can get done. Now, I'm *inspired again!* I saved both of those videos and will use them as reference!

I have ideas about the landing gear. I have a few other ideas up my sleeve as well. Everything took a backseat earlier this year. I have too many projects! 

Capt, to say your J2 is awesome would be an insulting understatement! In fact there are no words...

This is why I love Hobbytalk! 

Doug


----------

